# Australian equivalent to Craigslist?



## jlo5616 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there an Australian equivalent to Craigslist or a more personal web site to apply to jobs? I'm not having any luck on SEEK or CareerOne, and I rarely even get any acknowledgment that my resume was received. No luck with Hays or other agencies either, they all want people with current visas and I'm trying to get a sponsored visa! I don't feel like I'm getting a fair chance so I'd like to try an alternate method.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Try searching through Liana Allen's post. She mentioned a website which was some sort of reverse job website and that may be able to help you. She hasn't been on the forum for a while though....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Gumtree's Sydney online community: Free Classified Ads for Sydney is about the same (not as active).

the default is Sydney so look on the right of the page for other cities. 

HTH


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

I don't know how effective it is for job hunting, but the Craigslist equivalent in Australia would be Craigslist Australia 

See sydney. craigslist. com. au, melbourne. craigslist. com. au, perth.craigslist. com. au etc. (Sorry for the URL obfuscation, the forum won't let me post links yet)


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We have do have gumtree.com.au. 
Please note that you have replied to a post from 2008!


----------

